
Dear Amazon, please take my money - dirkc
http://www.thebacklog.net/2019/07/04/dear-amazon/
======
mtmail
jeff-at-amazon.com used to be the fast-track, even for missed book shipments.
Of course there's a whole team of assistants reading and routing those emails,
rarely Mr Bezos himself. Another option might be to find a AWS developer
evangelist, like tweeting to
[https://twitter.com/jeffbarr](https://twitter.com/jeffbarr)

~~~
dirkc
Thanks. I'll see if I get any reply? Every other week I get a message from an
Amazon recruiter, maybe I should setup an interview just to ask if they can
please sort out my account :)

